# Pizza Hut Macaroni Salad



## letscook

My husband loves the Macaroni Salad at Pizza Hut.  It is very plain to me. Trying to find out if anyone has a recipe for it.  I don't know how to describe it other the it has a soupy like dessing on it, not at all like mine.  I have tried different ways and still comes out like a normal mac. salad.  Anyone know???  thank you


----------



## TATTRAT

I had NO idea Pizza HUt even had pasta salad


----------



## letscook

Yes here in central NY they have a Salad Bar.


----------



## TATTRAT

Many moons ago, in VA, the pizza huts had the Pizza Buffet, and Salad bar, but they were "abolished" a loooooong time ago...


----------



## Banana Brain

Do you make yours with mayo? Maybe the difference is that they use Italian dressing.


----------



## letscook

yes I make mine with mayo and their is a like a mayo dressing , but soupy,


----------



## lawchick04

From what I recall, the dressing they use is a lot like what you'll find in supermarket deli macaroni salad.  My mom's is similar.  She uses a little milk to thin out the mayo dressing compound.  Sometimes she'll throw in an even smaller bit of vinegar as well.  It doesn't cause the milk to curdle or anything...sounds like a strange combo, but it works.


----------

